# Wild Oregano Oil



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

I am not one to second guess about ailments...and I hit hard when I know of the cause of illness in my flock...

Sometimes we are lost as to a cause and treatment for unconfirmed illness...

I have been there many times and given antibiotics for what I thought was a bacterial infection...

Do you know that antibiotics can be detrimental if the cause is fungal?

I would ask you all to look at the potential benefits of Organic Wild Oregano Oil...you can google it...

I have had problems with some of my Silkie flock and decided to look at causes and treatments...I by chance came upon articles about Organic Wild Oregano Oil...thought to myself I'll give it a try...I cannot express the surprise at the results...at one time I was of the opinion to cull the worst of the flock...after practising bio security and isolation of the affected birds...all are back to full health..it is not a miracle cure...can take a few weeks but I am amazed at the outcome...

Please do look up the benefits of this oil..it may help in future situations..

For anyone interested...

The essential oil is to be used as follows...

1 part essential oil to 7 parts cold pressed extra virgin olive oil and added to drinking water...try using a high pressure hose to evenly distribute the oil in water.

The mixed oil...

To be used directly into the drinking water

If anyone wishes to talk to me abut this please feel free to contact me.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes strange things work. I don't know why. How do you think it works?


----------



## Carternm31 (Nov 29, 2015)

We use Oregano oil here, havn't seen much good from it yet. But then we had Mareks, so I guess oregano cant cure that


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Carternm31 said:


> We use Oregano oil here, havn't seen much good from it yet. But then we had Mareks, so I guess oregano cant cure that


Yea. It's been over 100 years and they haven't found a cure. Its the pitts .


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi seminolewind...

Sorry for not responding to your post in response to mine...

This started when I thought that I had a toothache and I was looking at treatments...clove oil, salt water etc..one of the products mentioned was Organic Wild Oregano Oil...so nothing ventured, nothing gained...I started using a drop once a day and when my dental appointment came up...there was no infection...I had no pain at all and thought I would look further into the supposed benefits of the oil...it is recommended for the digestive system in humans, it is also said to be beneficial for people suffering with COPD...all of this information I have read from the internet...I was surprised to read that a farmer in the USA uses it to treat his pigs...he no longer uses antibiotics...I am not saying that this is a cure all...there is nothing that I know of on this earth that cures all...I only wish that there was a cure for all illnesses...especially the dreaded Marek's disease...that is my greatest fear for my flocks and I know that you have contributed so much to all of us about the disease...the heartache and helpless feeling that there is no cure...

I am not advocating that the oil can resolve illness in our flocks...it is something that I have tried and my chickens are all healthy (well..they were when I shut them in their coop(s) for the night);;it is something that MAY be of benefit...it will treat both fungal and bacterial infections...and that to me is good news.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes odd things come up. I think anything is worth trying. But I haven't ever heard from thousands of people swearing it works. Then I hear about St. John's Wort being a miracle for curing Marek's. But most of the people it didn't work for in a long thread and they blamed themselves. How sad. 

And I wonder how much has been documented by bloodwork taken before and after the SJW treatment. How many can post the lab findings? 

So I'm a sceptic, but anything is possible. I'll do some reading out of curiousity...........


----------

